# Gitternetz in Illustrator automatisch zeichnen



## Winti (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

wir dind gerade dabei die Überwachungsbögen der Anästhesieabteilung neu zu gestallten. Dies muss in Illustrator geschehen da dies das einzige Zeichenprogram ist das unser Krankenhaus besitzt.

Als Pflegekrädfte kennen wir uns jedoch nur mässig mit dem Programm aus und haben folgendes Problem.
Um die Vitalwerte der Patienten einzutragen brauchen wir ein Gitternetz, hier werden die Werte eingetragen und ergeben dann Linien aus welchen der Verlauf leicht zu lesen ist.

Um nun dieses Gitternetz zu zeichen suchen wir nach einer Möglichkeit horizotale und vertikale linien automatisch zu zeichen. Das zeichen jeder einzelnen Linie und ausrichten auf eine bestimmten abstand wuerde zuviel Zeit in anspruch nehemen.
Gint es in Illustrator eine Möglichkeit dies zu automatisieren ohen dafür programmieren zu muessen.

mit freundlischen Gruessen

Winti


----------



## biegeeinheit (28. Oktober 2003)

Da die Bögen vermutlich nebst den Gittern nicht allzu wahnsinnig gestaltet werden, würde ich euch Excel empfehlen... Das dürfte euer Krankenhaus ja auch besitzen...


----------



## Winti (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biegeeinheit _
> *Da die Bögen vermutlich nebst den Gittern nicht allzu wahnsinnig gestaltet werden, würde ich euch Excel empfehlen... Das dürfte euer Krankenhaus ja auch besitzen... *



Die Uberwachungsbögen sind aber etwas komplexer, als dass man dies mit Excell hinkriegen könnte.


Daniel


----------

